# How do you know when the babys head is engaged?? How does the midwife know??



## LaDY

Hiya...i have a question now...how does the midwife know when the babys head is enagaged? I am 34 weeks pregnant now and was just curious? Do u have to go for another scan or do they feel your tummy and let you know??


----------



## Tilly

They feel your tummy :) and they also measure with a tape measure sometimes (nearer the end if I remember correctly)

Hope that helps :)


----------



## Margerle

https://www.who.int/reproductive-health/impac/Images_C/normal5.gif

This is an example of a fetal head engagement chart.

The numbers indicate how many finger widths of head can be felt ABOVE the SP (Symphis Pubis or pubic bone)

The midwife is well trained to feel the status of a baby's engagement in the pelvis.

https://www.who.int/reproductive-health/impac/Images_C/normal4.gif


----------



## LaDY

Wow...thats amazingx


----------



## Samantha675

My LO is at a +2, and I couldn't tell, I can feel that the baby is low, but my MW told me at my appointment last week, with a huge look of shock on her face, haha. I had been telling her that it was low.


----------



## mom2be5

I remember Christianne didn't finally drop down until about a week before she was born - which was a week early. My bump did keep dropping down though as she kept changing position, or was turning around a lot, so on some days I was carrying very high and the next very low.

When I had my final checkup (at 38 weeks), the midwife said that the head had finally dropped down, she was in position ready to be born. I felt relieved at hearing that, as I was starting to feel really uncomfortable and sore (with constant kicks in the ribs!) tired and very big.

It was funny though - when my bump was being pressed and prodded by the m/w when she was checking on Christy's position, it was so uncomfortable, but Christianne got her own back with a few well timed kicks!


----------



## Linzi

My bump looks a bit lower the past couple of days. Wonder if thats why. Must be a bit early for me though? 

Very interesting though!

xxx


----------

